# RIP Tuhon Chris Sayoc



## Charlemagne (May 3, 2017)

Unfortunately, the FMA community lost another big name today in Tuhon Chris Sayoc of Sayoc Kali.  



> On behalf of the Sayoc family, PAMANA TUHON Christopher Sayoc Sr. passed away peacefully at 10am EST on May 3, 2017.
> 
> PAMANA TUHON was surrounded by his loving wife, children, and a few representatives of the Council of Tuhons and Full Instructors. At this moment the family requests their privacy.


----------



## punisher73 (May 15, 2017)

Way too young.

RIP


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 16, 2017)

.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 16, 2017)

.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 6, 2017)

.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 6, 2017)

.


----------

